# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Lucid dream without an alarm?

## TheDeadlyFuzz

I was wondering if it was possible to have a lucid dream without using an alarm clock. I have a roomate and wouldnt want to wake him up in the middle of the night.

Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## ah19

http://www.soundclarity.com/shopdisp...E_ALARM+CLOCKS

Or you can try your method early in the morning

----------


## Hukif

Well, you don't need an alarm clock, you could try to tell yourself to wake up after every dream and see if it works,  then you could just use your natural waking up for it!
Also, welcome to DV!

----------


## JamesLD

ive never used an alarm clock and ive had 40 lucid dreams. all were DILD's

----------


## Caradon

I've had so many Lucids ruined from my alarm clock going off in the morning!
I'd never use an alarm if I didn't need it to get up for work. 

But then, I always wake up naturally often during the night. If you are thinking about wake back to bed, I usually just do short ones when I need to get up to use the bathroom. Ten fifteen minutes at most. A lot of times I just do five minutes now because of it being too hard to get back to sleep sometimes.

----------


## Emkinator

> I have a roomate and wouldnt want to wake him up in the middle of the night.



For that i use my phone strapped to my leg. I use a quiet sound file as my alarm, so it only vibrates. You could go in a completely quiet room and use your phones sound recorder to record a few seconds of nothing to get the sound file. It works really good for me. 
If you time it right with your sleep cycle to go off at a REM period, but you don't wake up, it can function sort of as a dream mask or something. I just started using it and already had 3 lucids! Try it!

----------


## TheDeadlyFuzz

I'll try that tonight! =)

----------

